# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] How do I make a plus sign show as text?

## thruppence

I want to use a plus or an equal sign as text in a cell, not as a formula.

----------

Hi

Either format the cell as text before you enter it, or precede it with a  '

Hope this helps, thruppence!
Andy.

"thruppence" <thruppence@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:C8C1EDF3-4286-4AA5-A1E0-270E3448A092@microsoft.com...
>I want to use a plus or an equal sign as text in a cell, not as a formula.

----------


## Sheila D

Youu should just be able to type it but if you get a problem prefix with
single quote ' sign - this effextively formats as text
Sheila

"thruppence" wrote:

> I want to use a plus or an equal sign as text in a cell, not as a formula.

----------


## camacnei

What if I imported a bunch of data with pluses in the text string and want to have it show as text? 

I have tried LEFT(), CONCATENATE, & to try to insert a "'" in front of the text.

----------


## martindwilson

camacnei welcome to the forum but this thread is nearly 8 years old please start your own thread linking to this one if you think it may help

----------

